# New Bike Some Day!!



## sctrix1 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am looking for suggestions on FS rigs that folks suggest for the following criteria:
1) Northeast riding quick ups and downs rocky and rooty singlet rack.
2) 200lb with gear
3) 5000.00 Price tag or less.
4) I am coming off a 2018 Intense Primer 

I do realize I might not get a bike this year and will be riding my fatty all season but I am interested to hear what folks would reccomend.

Thanks!!


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

An Intense Primer sounds about right.


----------



## sctrix1 (Oct 25, 2004)

A. Rider said:


> An Intense Primer sounds about right.


Honestly it was just ok.


----------

